# Help me out!



## jse107 (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a wonderful 8 year-old lab who we have been feeding Purina Pro Plan (no flames--we didn't know!) Salmon and Rice. He is intolerant/allergic to beef and chicken--it results in what we lovingly refer to as "penis goo" (prepuce). Yes, he's fixed. The vet was puzzled too, until we figured out it was food related. 

He gets no table scraps other than a carrot for a treat before bed.

About every six months he has a vomiting episode that results in a $400 trip to the vet. Once he starts throwing up, he can't stop--so he needs fluids and other anti-nausea meds. He's not a chewer and it isn't prompted by ingesting something inedible.

Last week, he had another episode, prompting the vet to suggest that maybe it's his food. She suggested, and had us try, the Science Diet Venison and Rice and also the Duck. He'll eat anything, so flavor isn't too much of an issue for him! 

Now we need to really do a trial for a few months with a different food to see if it will make a difference.

The vet would like us to use a novel protein--something more hypoallergenic. I've read about the Science Diet--so obviously we won't do that.

What suggestions do you have? 

We're looking for something healthy, melemine-free (like I don't want to worry about a recall), and that will be good for a sensitive stomach.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Wellness Simple Food Solutions
Try to find this food. It is for allergenic dogs and it is a good food. I found it at my local pet shop. NOT at Petsmart or Petco!! My store is Pet Supplies Plus! They are in a ton of places, but are not as well known as the other two. Plus they have a better variety of dog food choices. 
Good luck!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

try a grain free food like acana provincial pacifica, wellness core ocean or taste of the wild pacific stream


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Natural Balance has a LID (Limited diet Ingrediant) line that is pretty good. It's afforable too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You could try California Natural. It also has limited ingredients and sensitive dogs seem to do well on it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I have California Natural too. It's a good product but someone was saying they have changed their formula.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Doc said:


> I have California Natural too. It's a good product but someone was saying they have changed their formula.


Nope, not recently.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

All good recommendations. I think a limited ingredient food would be the best place to start as well.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Orijen is also grain free and has a fish only formula you could try that would be almost completely hypoallergenic.


----------



## dragon3177 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Diabetic Dog*

Hi Everyone--this is a great site and I wish I had found it a few months back because I have almost gone crazy finding a food for my dog that almost died because of pancreatitis. She is now a Diabetic with 2 injections a day and I don't know if the diabetes caused the pancreatitis or the other way around. After $2000, the vet told me to give her mighty Dog and I just couldn't bring myself to do that so I searched until I found out that Merrick canned food is for Diabetics. It has a label right up in the corner saying low Glycemic. So then I didn't know what to do about the Dry food so I found out that Orajen Dry Fish is the safe way to go. I have 5 dogs so they all have to eat the same, so it has to be safe for them all which they are all different ages from 6 months to 14 years old. Now that they are switched to these foods, the Diabetic is gaining back her weight which she was starving to death while she was sick and in the hospital for 2 weeks. But now she is so gassy and I just cannot switch her food again and none of the other dogs seem to be. Now I am going crazy wondering if I should buy a natural gas remedy I found online for her. If anyone has any knowlege or similar experience, could you please write? Thanks and Bless you all and your love for your dogs--they sure our our babies and best friends and I am just sickened of what the pet food companies have done to us. I used to feed them Iams and Eukanuba and science diet until all that was uncovered and I had my beautiful boy of only 8 years old just drop over outside and I know it was because of that food. I also had 2 cats pass away the same time in the same way. Thankyou for all the good advice on here.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know all the ins and outs of diabetes in dogs, but I'm VERY familiar with blood sugar issues in humans. If there is any parallel, and your dog truly suffers from diabetes, I would have to suggest you look into the prey model raw diet. You can't get much lower in glycemic index foods than fresh meat and bones. Your dog may do very well on it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

try an enzyme supplement such as prozyme or Naturvet:

Amazon.com: Prozyme Pet Formula - 454 gram Jar: Home & Garden

Amazon.com: NaturVet Enzymes and Probiotics Digestive Tract Aid For Dogs and Cats: Home & Garden


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

jse107 said:


> What suggestions do you have?
> 
> We're looking for something healthy, melemine-free (like I don't want to worry about a recall), and that will be good for a sensitive stomach.


Who told you your dog was allergic/intolerant to beef and chicken? Was that from the Vet? Is there a test for this and did they run it or was it simply a 'maybe' or 'possibility' allergic to beef and chicken. This is one of the biggest problems I see with the Vet, very quick to blame the beef or chicken and the likelihood of that is slim to none. For a carnivore that is like saying your dog is allergic to outside air. IMO you don't believe it. They won't however blame the inappropriate omnivore ingredients, especially the allergy causing grains. They are very weak when it comes to nutrition and many hire on canine nutritionist to field these question. These nutritionist are all backers and supporters of omnivore nutrition and will also blame the chicken and beef as well. The grant money for education from Hills and Purina is big and promotes industry agenda which is omnivore nutrition.

The nightly carrot before bed, why? Just because your dog will munch on does not mean it is good. It serves of no value, the system will very quickly try to pass the carrot and it is not broken down. Dogs cannot break down cellulose and will pass through the body undigested. Vegetables for dogs, raw or cooked is not a good ideal.

You mentioned melamine and the recall. This is in regards to Gluten source proteins that companies had shopped overseas for (China). Recall or no recall
avoiding gluten source proteins is always a good idea. Grain free diets have swapped fiber from grains to plants one offers NO advantage over the other.
In addition, fruits and vegetables can only be considered gluten free in raw form.

Abady dog food prides itself on being gluten free (in all aspects). Your dog will no longer need Meds from the Vet. Giving Meds to dogs is big money for the Vets and yes your dog can become completely Med free with sound nutrition. Abady can correct problems created by industries profitable omnivore diets and keep your dog out of the Vets office. Vet trips can keep very expensive, and by spending a little more on the food you can avoid the costly Vet bills.

Good Luck, and hope you find the answers.
Charlie

http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Your dog should adjust to the Orijen. It may take a few weeks before the "gas" subsides.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How about cooking for some of the meals plain boiled chicken and rice to settle the dogs tummy. Maybe try smaller meals if you have not yet instead of like 2 a day. I dont know what your doing right now. But this also helps with sensitive tummys. Plain yogurt , plain pumpkin is also good.
Have you tried an elevated dog dish? They don't have to bend over so far helps with digestion.
Theres a product called Gastralox for vomiting. This med you can buy and you give it before their meals helps with the vomiting issue. But, you may want to ask your vet about it. Check it out on the web.
Hope your pups doing better!:smile:


----------



## debussyj (Jul 29, 2009)

*Stomach Problems!*

I feel bad for you folks with your dogs with stomach problems. I went through the same trouble for about a month and I've got my dog very stable, drug free by doing the following. First off, he needs something in his stomach throughout the day, so I feed him smaller meals 4x a day. I've switched him to Honest Kitchen Force, dehydrated raw, and frankly the results have been fantastic. His main meals are breakfast and dinner. He gets the HK with a little extra protein topper, could be cottage cheese, lentils, meat. I also like the new Wellness canned 95% meat for use as a protein topper. For lunch he gets a small amount of cottage cheese mixed with a little yogurt and pumpkin. At dinner he gets the HK with a little meat on top and I always add a different fresh vegetable source, carrots, spinach, broccoli, green beans, etc. I'm giving him this natural supplement I found called PetAlive Digestive Support. It soothes the stomach and had done a great job. Finally, he gets a late night snack around 10:00PM, which consists of a small amount of cooked Old Fashioned Oatmeal (not instant) with just a little organic raw honey. This evening snack soaks up his stomach acid and stops his belly from growling all night and prevents the morning bile barf. So far, I've had excellent results with this plan. He's certainly not overweight, acts like a pup and best of all has no bad breath, burping, gas and his stools never were better. Hope I gave you all some ideas. Best wishes! DJ:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

debussyj said:


> I feel bad for you folks with your dogs with stomach problems. I went through the same trouble for about a month and I've got my dog very stable, drug free by doing the following. First off, he needs something in his stomach throughout the day, so I feed him smaller meals 4x a day. I've switched him to Honest Kitchen Force, dehydrated raw, and frankly the results have been fantastic. His main meals are breakfast and dinner. He gets the HK with a little extra protein topper, could be cottage cheese, lentils, meat. I also like the new Wellness canned 95% meat for use as a protein topper. For lunch he gets a small amount of cottage cheese mixed with a little yogurt and pumpkin. At dinner he gets the HK with a little meat on top and I always add a different fresh vegetable source, carrots, spinach, broccoli, green beans, etc. I'm giving him this natural supplement I found called PetAlive Digestive Support. It soothes the stomach and had done a great job. Finally, he gets a late night snack around 10:00PM, which consists of a small amount of cooked Old Fashioned Oatmeal (not instant) with just a little organic raw honey. This evening snack soaks up his stomach acid and stops his belly from growling all night and prevents the morning bile barf. So far, I've had excellent results with this plan. He's certainly not overweight, acts like a pup and best of all has no bad breath, burping, gas and his stools never were better. Hope I gave you all some ideas. Best wishes! DJ:smile:


I'm glad you foudn something that is working well for you now, but I would look for a more species-appropriate solution for the long term. All of the supplementing with veggies and oatmeal are entirely inappropriate for a canine. 
Also, I've never used HK, what consistency does it make out to be, just out of curiosity? It looks like it would be a mush, should dogs eat mush? Sounds poor for teeth and gums.


----------



## debussyj (Jul 29, 2009)

The Honest Kitchen is like a lumpy oatmeal. The dog literally goes nuts for it. I really like the product. As far as his gums and teeth go, I don't find it an issue because I use a Crest Spin brush and clean his teeth every day. He's got the best teeth and gums in town. The reason I use some veggies, is because they stay in the stomach a bit longer and it helps his "bilious vomiting syndrome" to have something in there. I plan to experiment further and possibly take him off of the supplements, but for now it's a pleasure not pumping him with the drugs the vet said he'd need to have.


----------

